# Hi from Italy!



## iluvmac (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi everybody, I'm new and come from Florence, Italy. I'm a translator and a Mac-addict. I hope to be welcome here even if I'm not American like all of you! And please forgive me if you find some mistakes in my English.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




XXX & OOO


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! Your English is fine


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## JillBug (Apr 16, 2007)

i'm new too. 


florence is my favorite place in the world!!!!! i want to go back there soon!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 16, 2007)

Ciao bella!


----------



## Vale (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome!
I'm italian too!

Sono sarda! A presto!


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ciao Bella! (My Italian ends there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## ilorietta (Apr 19, 2007)

ciao i am italian too! but i live in uk!
ilaria


----------



## red (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't worry, when you talk Mac, you talk our language 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sei la benvenuta


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks from the bottom of my heart, girls! You make me feel at home!


----------



## Holly (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Ciao from an Italian in NY!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## juli (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Devon (May 4, 2007)

I'm Italian too!! And I live near Florence... nice to meet you!


P.S. A special hug to Red and Vale


----------



## DevinGirl (May 4, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

